# 126 Halloween websites



## Haunty McSpooks

Hi Night-Owl,
What an amazing resource -- thanks again for sharing this!
I'm going to hold you responsible for all of my unproductive computer time at work!
Take care, Haunty


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Holy crow! Thank you so much for psting all those links! At this rate, I'll never want to leave, lol!!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Thats a sweet list. Thanks for taking the time to do that.


----------



## night-owl

Here is a recipe for Beans of the Dead (or Bones of the Dead - a type of cookie):
Beans of the Dead - Fave dei Morti

Since I didn't know the title of this story it was diffcult to find. It is another saga about Samhain:
The Celtic Encyclopedia - Google Book Search


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

What a GREAT post!!!! Thanks so much for sharing all these great links!!! It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## milemarker

oops .. my bad . Sorry


----------



## clarec

Wow!! Thanks for posting such great links!


----------



## The Real Joker

wow!!
great list!!


----------



## ghostsandcostumes

Wow, Thanks for this thread, It's awesome. I'll have to spend sometime next week end check out the links on this page. There are some familiar Halloween pages that I go to regularly, but there are a lot of them that I have never heard of before. Cool thanks.....


----------



## ecto1

Well, I just went on a search for Halloween Websites. One of the links sent me back here. This link in fact. I would love to see the list updated... though I don't really know why, this is usually the only place I go.


----------



## GrimNation

Thanks! Great sites!


----------



## GrimNation

www.GrimNation.com


----------



## HalloweenJokes

Thanks for sharing list 
. They are very useful. 
Plus for your next one add halloweenjokes.com


----------

